# I Survived My First week!



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

Well I have finally arrived and have been here a week now and survived, besides a few near death experiences with the taxis. 

I see I just missed a night out on Thursday night, damn it! 

It would be great to meet up as I know no-one here (besides work people) and now I have had my first weekend here and unpacked it would be great to start getting out there and experiencing the wonders dubai has to offer! 

Thanks for all your Info in the past few months before arriving , it had been extremely helpful.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the sand lands. everybodies out every weekend here, and most nights to, (alcohol is obligatory) so just watch the board or pm the usual suspects, and join the facebook crowd too. The dark winter nights will just fly by....


----------



## Houstie_C (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm out here in Dubai for the next 10 days, thinking of moving out in the new year. Fancy meeting up with some people here to pick their brains & enjoy a drink. Anyone out tonight or tomorrow night?

Houstie


----------



## Sam_UK2Dubai (Oct 18, 2008)

*Im newbie from UK!*



dizzyizzy said:


> hi, you can find the group on facebook as "expats - dubai". come and read the forum on wed. onwards and usually mr. crazymazy or elphaba or someone else will organise something. hope you can join us soon.



Hi Dizzy lizzie - I am coming to Dubai on 15 November as an Expat and as your a senior member i thought i would pick on you and wondered if you could introduce me to who's who and if you guys have set up any nights out etc!

Thanks

Sam.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sam_UK2Dubai said:


> Hi Dizzy lizzie - I am coming to Dubai on 15 November as an Expat and as your a senior member i thought i would pick on you and wondered if you could introduce me to who's who and if you guys have set up any nights out etc!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam.


Will be posting details of this weekends shenanigans VERY shortly!! You're more than welcome to attend.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sam_UK2Dubai said:


> Hi Dizzy lizzie - I am coming to Dubai on 15 November as an Expat and as your a senior member i thought i would pick on you and wondered if you could introduce me to who's who and if you guys have set up any nights out etc!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam.


Hi Sam,

Oh, Senior Member, me? hahah now that sounds fancy but most of the time I am totally helpless! 

Now, seriously, Mr. Crazymazy is the man. I don't know what would my social life would be without him!

So you just keep reading the forum in the next few days and you will see a post about the weekend plans... then come and join us for drinks and you'll get to meet everyone. 

Adios amigo!

Izzy


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Oh, Senior Member, me? hahah now that sounds fancy but most of the time I am totally helpless!
> 
> ...


Izzy - You're too kind 


And to show Dizzy Izzy is true to her word here is a link to the post with the details.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...79-nights-out-weekend-13th-14th-november.html


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hooray baby!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

UK lost a great boozefest organizer when crazymazy moved here...


----------



## Sam_UK2Dubai (Oct 18, 2008)

*Thanks guys*



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Oh, Senior Member, me? hahah now that sounds fancy but most of the time I am totally helpless!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help Izzy and Crazy. look forward to gatecrashing one of your events very soon. Well I will be arriving on Saturday...so maybe sunday! lol.

Thanks again.

S


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

See u guys this weekend!!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to Dubai


----------

